# Buying Electronics in the UK from Dubai...



## travellinglight (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello,

I am an amateur photographer who would like to buy a good photo printer. I have been visiting the classic shops in Dubai for the model I want (Epson 2880). The price seems to be around 5,000 Dhs which is quite expensive as the best price in the UK now is 410£.

I understand that the prices can't be the same here and there (for starters the demand here is much smaller) but that doesn't imply that I will pay more than double.

Amazon doesn't deliver in the UAE and I doubt other online shops would. Or am I wrong?

I was thinking of buying one the next time I visit the UK but don't know if I can take it onboard?

Does anyone know if buying at the airport (Heathrow), you can bring large boxes onboard? How would it work? Size of the item are 61.6 cm x 32.2 cm x 21.4 cm.

I would like to order it via Dixons at Heathrow (is the easiest as I won't need to carry it too long).

Thanks for your help/experiences,

Pierre


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

travellinglight said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an amateur photographer who would like to buy a good photo printer. I have been visiting the classic shops in Dubai for the model I want (Epson 2880). The price seems to be around 5,000 Dhs which is quite expensive as the best price in the UK now is 410£.
> 
> ...


Prices here appear really expensive now because of the weakness in the pound, if you're paid in AED and buying locally then nothing has really changed, it's just perception. 

You can take it on as hold luggage but you will have to declare it to UK customs first if it's still packaged. If you can fit it in a normal bag/suitcase I'd put it in that. I bring electronic items over all the time and have never had any problems.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Also, as a dubai resident you can reclaim the VAT at the airport as you leave. You just need to get the appropriate receipt when you buy the printer.


----------



## travellinglight (Jun 23, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Prices here appear really expensive now because of the weakness in the pound, if you're paid in AED and buying locally then nothing has really changed, it's just perception.


In July, when the £ was at about its highest towards the $, it would've still cost me the equivalent of 700£. This is still 70% more than in the UK so it's definitely not entirely true that it's due to the weakness of the pound. Of course the difference is even bigger now.

I'm sure it's a combination of a small market (= quasi monopolistic situation for the suppliers), short demand, extra cost for shipping and of course the fluctuation of the $ towards other currencies which has to be balanced.

When I arrived here, people told me Dubai was a good place to buy electronics. I think this is a misperception as (no matter whether high or low dollar!) prices are much higher here for electronics than in larger economies.

Unfortunately the item I want to buy is quite large to carry on onto the airplane. I will have to see what's possible.

Thanks,

Pierre


----------



## Alfie Moon (Dec 29, 2008)

*printer onboard*

Its highly unlikely you will be allowed to bring a large electrical device on as hand luggage although there are some exceptions and it depends on the size; airline and the class u are traveling. The alternative is to bring it either in a case or packed as fragile luggage. I have done both and it was ok for similar UK equipment. alternatively you can try and find someone who is coming over and shipping items in a container, maybe they will be kind enough to take it over for you but it might be a bit f a risk.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Another option would be to ship the item over. Have a look at a company called Airfreight and see what they charge.


-


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Dude I bought a really kick ass media player for my home theatre... since I'm a really insomniac when it comes to movies  I got this media player called

TVIX m7010a straight from Seoul, Korea. It destroys any other media player on the planet and it streams movies online in BLUE RAY format and thats' something that really dig, high quality crisp looking picture

They sell it at Virgin's in Emirates Mall but for about 6500AED I bought it from ebay for 500$ so that's almost 2000AED and didn't pay nothing for customs, I gave the customs office complimentary Cinema passes  I put a smile on his face.

Check it out - the best media device you can ever buy.

























































​
-Joey


----------

